# Suche für Kurzbeitrag BMX fahrer in München am 8. Mai



## lukas.afk (23. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin bei dem Aus- und Fortbildungskanal afk in München. Am 8.Mai drehen wir einen Kurzbeitrag (ca 2:30) zum Thema BMX fahren. 
Wenn jemand oder noch besser eine kleine Gruppe von BMX- Fahrer/innen lust hat am 8.Mai uns ein paar Tricks zu zeigen wäre das sehr hilfreich. 
Das ganze müsste allerdings in München bzw. im Umland von München stattfinden. 
Ich brauche keinen turbo Profi wenn wir ein paar nette Bilder machen können reicht uns das auch schon.
Wir sind auch nicht ganz auf BMX fixiert wenn sich jemand findet der Dirt-Bike oder MTB fährt und uns etwas zeigen kann ist das auch schon gut.
Am besten meldet ihr euch einfach unter lukas-maurer(at)freenet.de
Ich freue mich wenn sich jemand meldet. 
Liebe Grüße Lukas Maurer


----------



## RISE (23. April 2012)

Da hier kaum noch jemand aktiv ist, verweise ist einmal auf andere Foren (hauptsächlich Leichtsinn, da niveauvolle Leute) und evtl. auf den Skatepark in Lohhof, da in der Nähe sollte sich sonst auch der 360 BMX-Shop befinden. Evtl. kontaktiert ihr da vorher wen oder fahrt vorher mal dahin und fragt direkt nach (und könnt evtl. auchs schon mal ausloten, ob das Tricklevel reich), weil die Resonanz hier wie gesagt eher gering ist. Wobei es mal einige aus München und Umgebung gab.

Viel Spaß mit dem Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (23. April 2012)

Ich hoff ihr dreht keinen Beitrag über lebensmüde Jugendliche, die die Stadt verwüsten und Passanten verletzen


----------



## lukas.afk (24. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten und hilfreichen Tipps!
Nein keine Sorge! Der Beitrag wird einen Fahrer zeigen und Ihn kurz porträtieren. Der Sport wird dabei nur von der positiven Seite gezeigt.


----------

